
Many States Have Laws Against Wearing Masks in Public - fortran77
https://reason.com/2020/03/25/is-wearing-a-face-mask-in-public-to-ward-off-covid-19-a-crime/
======
neuralRiot
In Florida it was amended adding that it has to be with the intent of
concealing identity when committing a crime or intimidating, threatening or
harassing another person to be illegal.

------
LinuxBender
Could not wearing a mask also be a _civil_ crime? Could I be sued by some nut
that managed to get video of me going into a grocery store without a mask? Who
wins? Would people be likely to settle to avoid the hassle despite being
unable to prove I infected them? Has this already happened?

